# Gesang aufnehmen



## DieHappyGirl (3. Januar 2004)

*Gesamg aufnehmen*

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne bei einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, wo man einen Song singen soll und dieses auf CD abschicken muss...

Meine Frage:

Wie funktioniert das? Was benötige ich alles dafür?

Wäre echt lieb wenn ihr mir helfen würdet.

Grüße,

HappyGirl


----------



## SpitfireXP (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo Happy Girl.

Als erstes solltest du einen relativ schnellen PC haben.
Dann soltest du auch über ein wenig freien Festplatten speicher verfügen.
Natürlich dürfen ein Audioprogramm sowie ein Brennprogramm nicht fehlen.
Zuguterletzt natürlich ein Mikro.

Also als Brenn programm würde ich dir mal Nero empfehlen. Damit kannst du deine Audio-CD brennen.
Eine Demo kannst du dir  hier runterladen.
Als Audio-Programm kann ich dir CoolEdit2000 nennen.
Ich habe leider gerade keine Seite zum Runterladen zur Hand, weder sie dir aber gerne Nachreichen, wenn ich eine gefunden habe.
Wenn du die Software installiert hast, und das Mikro an deiner Soundkarte angeschloßen hast, mußt du das Musikprogramm deiner Wahl starten. Wenn du CollEdit verwendest, kannst du einfach eine neue Datei erstellen.
Wenn du das getan hast, klickst du nur noch auf den Rec-Button, und kannst loslegen.
Unten im Fenster siehst du dann eine tote Leiste, die sich mit deiner Stimme bewegt. Wenn sie es nicht tut, ist da noch irgendwo ein Fehler versteckt.
Vielleicht in der Systemsteuerung, wo der Mic-eingang ausgeschaltet worden ist.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das alles läuft.
Wenn du deine Aufnahme beendet hast, mußt du die Datei speichern. Als Wav oder als MP3.
Wenn du nun Nero startest, wählst du nur die Audio-CD aus. Dann noch deine gerade abgespeicherte Datei auswählen, und brennen.

So sollte es eigendlich funktionieren.

Darf man fragen, um was für ein Gewinnspile es sich dabei handelt?

Ich hoffe, das ich dir helfen konnte.

SpitfireXP


----------



## DieHappyGirl (3. Januar 2004)

Oh schon so schnell eine Antwort...
Vielen Dank. Das hilft mir sicherlich weiter...Muss ich morgen gleich probieren 

Es geht um ein Gewinnspiel wo man ein Duett mit Marta(Sängerin von Die Happy) während der Unplugged Tour gewinnen kann...


----------



## SpitfireXP (3. Januar 2004)

Oh.
Die Happy?
Die sind gut.

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück dabei.


----------



## SpitfireXP (3. Januar 2004)

*CoolEdit*

Hi HappyGirl.

Ich habe hier nochmal einen Link  für das Audio-Programm CoolEdit.

Klick einfach hier , und der Download sollte beginnen.

Das mit dem Link hat wohl nicht so ganz geklappt.
Tippe einfach in das Suchen-feld Cool Edit  ein.
Dann gelangst du zum richtigen Download.


----------



## DieHappyGirl (3. Januar 2004)

Schön das man hier auch Leute findet die Die Happy gut finden *hehe*

Vielen Dank für den Link!

Noch eine kleine Frage:

Habt ihr vielleicht Tips welches Mikrophon gut wäre


----------



## SpitfireXP (4. Januar 2004)

Darauf habe ich auch keine Antwort.
Das ist nicht mein Gebiet.
Tut mir leid.


----------



## guitarman (4. Januar 2004)

hab mir neulich ein mikro gekauft: shure sm58  .das is der klassiker unter den mikrophonen. da kann man nicht viel falsch machen und ist preilich ok (so 130€ warens glaub ich). Ist wahrscheinlich für den einstieg ganz gut.
nach oben hin gibts natürlich fast keine grenze.


----------



## DieHappyGirl (4. Januar 2004)

aber das lässt sich bestimmt nicht an den PC anschließen...denk ich mal..


----------



## Johannes Postler (4. Januar 2004)

Also ich habe mit einem Mikrofon vom örtlichen Hifi-Händler um 18 Euro ganz passable Ergebnisse erzielt. Ich weiss natürlich nicht, was die bei dem Wettbewerb für Anforderungen stellen, aber mit einem Mikrofon um 130 Euro solltest du diesen auf jeden Fall genügen.

tirolausserfern


----------



## DieHappyGirl (4. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Ich denke nicht das sie einen riesen Anspruch stellen...

Man hat einen Instrumental Track den mal als Playback zu seiner Version des Songs nutzen kann...

Ich muss also lediglich nen wenig singen und das dann auf meinem PC haben


----------



## Windowlicker (5. Januar 2004)

Und um dem ganzen noch das i-Tüpfelchen aufzusetzen würd' ich Dir empfehlen,
mal auf Acidplanet zu gehen, um Dir Acid-Express zu saugen.

Das ist ein sogenanntes Arranger-programm, mit dem man sogenannte Loops hintereinandersetzen kan, um daraus ein Lied zu erstellen *g*

Den Gesang kannst Du dann im Nachhinein bequem aufnehmen, sodass er 100% zu Musik passt. 

Hier und da noch ein paar Hall- und/oder Echo-Effekte und Du kannst mit Marta
jammen 

Viel Spass!


----------

